# Calling all 64 owners



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Got a question for you?? When is the last time you seen a 1964 PONTIAC Sales Manual?? The one with over 60 pages covering all the models. ie. Tempest/Tempest Custom/Lemans/Catalina/StarChief/Bonneville& Grand Prix..
Great color photos of all Models.. Great color photos of the options. Includes The package Accessory price list/ The Accessories booklet/ even the Pontiac Trailer-Hauling option brochure. 
*Carl*, the Tempest Custom section is 6 pages on 3 sheets with 3 great photos of the models. Does anyone have a Tempest Hardtop cause it is not showing a model for one except in the Lemans. Just don't think I have ever payed attention to that before!! Here is one Photo out of it...Les


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, that's my steering wheel!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Hey, that's my steering wheel!


Mine too!! Best looking wheel PONTIAC made in my view..Les


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

would be nice if you could still get it for $43.04


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

FNG69 said:


> Mine too!! Best looking wheel PONTIAC made in my view..Les


:agree Totally the best wheel Pontiac ever made! :cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Positively on my top 5 list of things to buy for my 64 but like Shane notes, it won't be for $43!

Thanks Les...can't help you out on your Tempest question.

Rick


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Time for a another page from the Sales Manual!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thinking about on the next picture post, how about the engine bay.. Cause then for all you 4-barrel owners. You can see which side the snorkel came pointed from the factory....LES:cheers


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

I love that wheel too! I wish someone would make a good repo for a good price. I would put one in my 65. I know it is not made for the 65 but it is the best looking wheel Pontiac made.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Les...engine bay is a great choice, I would love to see that...Rick


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the Tripower and 4 barrel engine bay photos from Pontiac. Also an ad from a magazine advertising the GTO. And, a detailed photo of a factory '64 Tripower with vacuum linkage.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Richard...outstanding pictures, saved them all!

Much Appreciation
Rick


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

These are really cool! Oh yeah, I want one of those steering wheels. I think once my car is finished I will experiment with making one.

-Carl


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

I read on the other Pontiac board that someone is now making them. The quality is supposed to be good, but the price is around $1000.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Time for a new pic..:cheers


----------



## pon64gto (Sep 13, 2010)

My wheel too, mine has the tilt column.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

In 64 all you could get at the Pontiac dealership were LeMans post cards. Of course in 65 they made a GTO one,it is a red conv. also. Only showing the 64's for this thread. Does anyone out there know when Pontiac quit passing out postcards at the dealerships. Cause I started worrying about the bad management decisions of the Company right then!
See bottom of pic. Les..:cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

midwest.swapmeet 




Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 6 
My Photos: (0) 64 Wood Wheel Salesman Sheet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by FNG69 
Would you like to see a copy of the original sheet the 64 saleman got out to show you the 64 wood wheel. You know it only cost $39.27 and says it was Factory-installed only. But you know nothing was in stone back then!! 

I'd love to see that! Do you have one

Pulled this back up for midwest-swapmeet to find!!!!!!!! ..Les, Pm me if you would like!!:cheers


----------



## midwest.swapmeet (Sep 25, 2009)

FNG69 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That is a great piece! Does any one have one I could buy or borrow to have reprinted? I'd like to include a nice reprint of this when I ship my reproduction 64 GTO wood wheels (available at 64woodwheel.com)


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

midwest-swapmeet send you a PM. Check your messages.. This is LES


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Excellent pics. Les thank you for the Christmas gift .


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Paul & you are welcome, guess it's time to show another 64 item. This is my all time favorite Pontiac ad. Not just because it's a 64 ad but I think it's cool :cool advertising a car but not even showing one in the ad!!!! It was in the June 1964 CAR LIFE on page 3, also in the issue is a 6 page 64 GTO road test..:seeya..Les


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Had a request to look at these. So here there are!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool ad Les....wanted to take a minute and say thanks for the Post card and your help getting the ashtray, i am going to use the post card as the start of my Memorabilia frame. You and others on here have been such a great help with my project and seeing what you guys have done with yours and the passion you have for them only helps fuel the fire in us newcomers. Here's to spring and the start of a new driving season....getting motivated again after the tedious winter and bodywork, all ready for prime and paint though. next step is to get the motor in after i get my power brake conversion buttoned up just waiting on the booster brackets....and if you get up around Detroit let me know we'll do that beer.....:cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just looked this up and find two guests looking at it so guess I will POP it back up and see if any new 64ers want to jump in.. Les


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

All you 64 owners get ready for a test. Cause soon as I get a picture of it will ask the question.


----------



## oldgoat64 (Jun 26, 2014)

To help with the original question this sales training video shows the Tempest hardtop

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Vml8hf5HM


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

oldgoat64 said:


> To help with the original question this sales training video shows the Tempest hardtop
> 
> Enjoyed that but still didn't see a Tempest HT just the post or coupe as Pontiac called them. The body style number for a Lemans HT is 2237. Any one got a Tempest that is not a 2027 but would but a 2037 to match the Lemans #s..


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Who wants to tell us what model a 2035 is??


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

20 is Pontiac Tempest and 35 is a 4 door station wagon or the Safari.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Is that the cowl tag on your GTO? You better get a PHS on it!! Just kidding!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Roger that said:


> Is that the cowl tag on your GTO? You better get a PHS on it!! Just kidding!


Got a good laugh..:laugh:Thanks and you are correct Sir. How for a picture of my newest project..


----------



## oldgoat64 (Jun 26, 2014)

That wagon is Awesome!


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Nice video , good info.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

oldgoat64 said:


> That wagon is Awesome!


I got to it just in time few more years and it would have been to far gone. Going to take new floor pans as it is. Got them ordered already and about all the driver side rusty ones out will start on the other side next week. Been sitting still 88. Had a locked up Olds engine in it. That's gone already and cleaning up a 65 389 I've had sitting in the garage waiting for a good home. Hope to have it running and driving by Oct. Then on to paint and body. Was a 2 tone wagon so will go back with a white top but thinking Teal for the bottom.


----------

